# zeus!! my 5 and half month blue pit!!



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

HE IS 5 AND HALF MONTHS... COMMENTS WELCOME
HE IS RAZOR AND GOTTI BLOODLINE


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great looking boy...

How much does he weigh?


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Handsome Boy*

He's a good lookin boy, same bloodline as my boy.I second on Roxy's question: how much does he weigh?


----------



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

he weighted 46 pounds 2 weeks ago at the vet.. why? he looks thin??


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

No way, he looks really good. I was just curious of how much he weighed.What kinda food are you feeding him?


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

he looks bigger than 46.should be about a 80 pound pup.whats his neck size.looks enormous.


----------



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

Cain714 said:


> No way, he looks really good. I was just curious of how much he weighed.What kinda food are you feeding him?


well im feeding him purina lamb and rice with canned food... and he is on a raw diet food asweell...


----------



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

atlas 91 said:


> he looks bigger than 46.should be about a 80 pound pup.whats his neck size.looks enormous.


i have no idea on his neck size.. but it is pretty big... tomorrow is his vet appointment so we'll see how much he weights now...


----------



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

like 3 weeks ago he was thinner and i got him on a raw diet and gain weight and his neck and head got bigger.. raw boneless chicken breast did the trick....


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

He is amazing looking!! I love him, he looks very loyal in those pictures! Also his crop is great looking, very clean and it fits his face great!!


----------



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> He is amazing looking!! I love him, he looks very loyal in those pictures! Also his crop is great looking, very clean and it fits his face great!!


thanks... yeah he is very loyal and i love his crazy ass....


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

u mean cooked chicken?????(grocery store?)curious


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

great lookin young American Bully! I love the crop job. very clean


----------



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

atlas 91 said:


> u mean cooked chicken?????(grocery store?)curious


yeah grocery store boneless chicken breasts... uncooked.. he loves them


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

What a very handsome guy you have. I also started feeding raw (mostly as a treat though) and my boy LOVES it!!


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

Great pup but you have that pong collar on all wrong!


----------



## RazorBaby88 (Mar 18, 2008)

great looking pup


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

You have a really nice looking pup there! 

Some advice on the prong collar....it should be tighter and high up on the neck. Don't know whether you leave it on at times or not, but it shouldn't be left on (in case you do) and should only be on when you're training or walking.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Handsome indeed! He looks awesome!


----------



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

Bleu Clair said:


> You have a really nice looking pup there!
> 
> Some advice on the prong collar....it should be tighter and high up on the neck. Don't know whether you leave it on at times or not, but it shouldn't be left on (in case you do) and should only be on when you're training or walking.


nah i dont leave it on... 
he only wears it when im walking him... he hates it though.. im gona try to buy him a leather harness..


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

maybe im new to this but is there any health concerns to anything raw, like chicken? I would like to try it,not for weight gains cuz atlas is 52 as of yesterday(5 months) but for conditioning


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

great looking dog. ears are done perfect......


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

wow hes a great lookin boy!
My boy Ninja is the same bloodlines as well. I would also like to add that yes the ears look awesome and fit well. =]


----------



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

atlas 91 said:


> maybe im new to this but is there any health concerns to anything raw, like chicken? I would like to try it,not for weight gains cuz atlas is 52 as of yesterday(5 months) but for conditioning


well i did my research on feeding him raw food.. but i asked plenty of pitbull breeders and i have read online that it doesnt affect them.. they actully say is good for them.. is not like u gona give him 1 pound of raw chicken every day..!!.. i feed him like 2 pieces every 2 days... is a nice portion of protein...


----------



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks for all the good comments.. yeah the ears came out perfect... and they came out cheap too..


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

He's gonna be a big bully boy


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Wow very nice looking boy, and he a big boy he is going to be! Very nice ears also!


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow our dogs look like they could be from the same liter LOL, mine is 5 months one week, also RE/Gotti!


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

IlyHalee0915 said:


> Great pup but you have that pong collar on all wrong!


What's wrong with the way that prong collar is on? are you talking about the way it hangs when it's not attached to the leash?

I connect mine exactly like that and it works just fine. The only potential criticism I would make is that he could maybe go with one less link, but it looks like it's on right to me.

By the way, that is a gorgeous dog. He looks almost full grown!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> *What's wrong with the way that prong collar is on? are you talking about the way it hangs when it's not attached to the leash?
> 
> I connect mine exactly like that and it works just fine. The only potential criticism I would make is that he could maybe go with one less link, but it looks like it's on right to me.*
> 
> By the way, that is a gorgeous dog. He looks almost full grown!


Check this out Ronny and you'll see what is meant .

How to fit a Prong Collar


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

Bleu Clair said:


> Check this out Ronny and you'll see what is meant .
> 
> How to fit a Prong Collar


Thanks Blue Clair! I think I've been doing it right then, but I keep it high and use a live ring when the leash is on. The only time Jaymo has the prong collar on and not the leash is when I release him on our walks in the woods. I use my buckle collar when i work him on the spring pole or when we (INFREQUENTLY) visit the dog park. Thank you very much for that link though because it makes a lot of sense when you see it laid out clearly with photos


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Great lookin fella!!! love the crop and that face!!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

atlas 91 said:


> maybe im new to this but is there any health concerns to anything raw, like chicken? I would like to try it,not for weight gains cuz atlas is 52 as of yesterday(5 months) but for conditioning


raw chicken(and other meat) is fine for dogs, believe it or not their digestive systems are very different then that of a human. The good bacteria in their stomachs creates a higher level of acidity (about a pH level of 1) that the bacteria cannot survive in (if the good bacteria is maintained correctly, dog food contains antibacterials to preserve food that kills off the good bacteria in the stomach) Also the dog has a shorter digestive tract then that of a human, takes about 6 hours for food to process completely and oddly it takes about 6 hours for E.Coli to begin to multiply significantly. So as long as you are not feeding spoiled raw meat or meat that has been left out all day, then you should be fine. I use the rule of thumb if I wouldn't eat it myself then I wouldn't feed it to my dogs.


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

i tried the raw chicken thing and he wasnt having any of it.so i boiled it and he loves it


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> Thanks Blue Clair! I think I've been doing it right then, but I keep it high and use a live ring when the leash is on. The only time Jaymo has the prong collar on and not the leash is when I release him on our walks in the woods. I use my buckle collar when i work him on the spring pole or when we (INFREQUENTLY) visit the dog park. Thank you very much for that link though because it makes a lot of sense when you see it laid out clearly with photos


Your welcome


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

you have yourself one sexy American Bully....the ears look good aswell..=D


----------



## alebull (Jan 10, 2009)

vegasbound said:


> Wow our dogs look like they could be from the same liter LOL, mine is 5 months one week, also RE/Gotti!


lol they look like brothers


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW hes a fine lookin fella


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

alebull said:


>











He favors my pup Indi! lol
Love his facial expression..


----------

